# Training a male golden puppy.



## BlessedMomma (Dec 16, 2011)

Hello to all,

Well a little about our family.We about four months ago added a beautiful , intelligent golden male puppy to our family who already has 3 human children and 5 fur babies in it. Graddy is his name. He has a medium prey drive that comes with what I would say to be a high level of intelligence and with that the cat has come to hate him. He will chase and chase Tyler ... All though redirection is now working well I am in the processes of stopping this.Potty training has been a breeze even at 10 weeks he was doing well.I have seen a level of boredom in him so I have decided that I am going to make him a work pack. At first he will get used to it, then I will guide him to carry small things in the pack and during class with the children he will bring something like a pencil to myself or the children.Does any one have any thoughts on method of training? Basic obedience training is going well. I would love to hear any thoughts that may help training to continue on a positive track . Happy Holidays Everyone.
Courtney


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Welcome Blessed Momma!

It sounds like you have a handle on it with attempting the redirection. I don't have cats so take my thoughts and use them if you can but they may not work best for you so here goes.

I know you want everyone to get along and live in harmony but there may be times when you want to contain Graddy in a puppy x-pen in the room everyone is in. He can learn to play with all the activity around him but he won't be able to actually chase your cat. Other times you can use a leash and tie Graddy to you so he can only go where you go. Along with your redirection when he is just out and about but the x-pen and the tying him to you will give your cat a little break.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Develop his retrieve more - reward EVERY time he brings something to you with plenty of praise. Even if you didn't ask him to get it or don't want him to have it...

REALLY work on a good solid recall...a recall (focus and physically moving toward you) is in the opposite of chase (focus and physically moving away from you). Again reward heavily and for a good length of time. Don't be stingy with the praise and reward.

REALLY work on his stay/wait...


----------

